# How do you upload your files to your webserver?



## KuJoe (Dec 14, 2013)

Normally I use SFTP/SCP but since moving to Comcast I've switched to FTP but I upgraded my laptop to Windows 8.1 and now my favorite FTP client (CoreFTP) doesn't work for more than a few files before failing so I've switched over to WebDAV since it's fast and reliable (unfortunately our production webservers don't have WebDAV on them). So what do you use for uploading your files? What protocol? What client? Post 'em up.


----------



## drmike (Dec 14, 2013)

I like SSHFS + rsync...


----------



## MannDude (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm lazy... so sftp.


----------



## mikho (Dec 14, 2013)

On most servers sftp, using clients as filezilla or flashfxp.


I have two servers that I use as "dump and share" servers which has ftpd installed.


And then there is always wget.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm one lazy buttface.

Also most of my servers are a long ways away from me so...

I just move files I need into my dropbox public folder, copy the public link, and wget it from the server-side h34r: !  I'm one tough cookie


----------



## NodeBytes (Dec 14, 2013)

SFTP using Cyberduck for editing and daily work.

If pushing a full site I use the built in sftp client in Dreamweaver.


----------



## Nett (Dec 14, 2013)

I use FileZilla for SFTP/FTP on Mac, command line over terminal also works, but finding the right directory is pretty hard...Don't know about Windows.


----------



## budi1413 (Dec 14, 2013)

SFTP using FileZilla.


----------



## nunim (Dec 14, 2013)

Typically SFTP via SmartFTP, if it's a large file I'll upload to the server closest to me then wget or rsync it to the server I need it on.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 14, 2013)

One time things: sftp.

Knowing that I have to change a lot: Mount via sshfs.


----------



## BuzzzHost (Dec 14, 2013)

I usually use SFTP or Rsync most of the time. It really depends on what I'm transferring and how large the data stream may be.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Dec 14, 2013)

I have been enjoying git web hooks and a pull .php file to update directories dynamically. It can go so far as if you push to a development branch it will update the development server and production would be the production server.


----------



## stim (Dec 14, 2013)

Bitorrent sync!


----------



## notFound (Dec 14, 2013)

SFTP if on Winblows, rsync or scp if on Linux.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 14, 2013)

All of my gear at home is Debian.. I just use SCP over command-line.


----------



## Wintereise (Dec 14, 2013)

Auto build/deploy solutions that pull the source from git, build (Or deploy, in case of interpreted languages) -- namely Atlassian bamboo.

When you start developing things seriously, nothing much else really cuts it.


----------



## Adduc (Dec 14, 2013)

hg update through a port forwarded SSH session, although I've been working on a solution similar to Wintereise's.


----------



## bizzard (Dec 14, 2013)

Most of the things I need to upload/change on a server are the code. Since all the code we write are stored in a central repository too, I usually clone/pull them. I am aware of the extra overhead and files, but its so simple.

When I don't have a SSH access, I use SFTP too, mostly with FileZilla, when I am on my PC/Laptop and rarely the web based Net2FTP, when there is no FTP/SFTP client installed.


----------



## tchen (Dec 14, 2013)

Normally deploy using svn, but if I'm editing a dev box, I have expandrive over ssh. Sublime text seems to like it fine as if it was local.


----------



## fixidixi (Dec 14, 2013)

i always upload bigger files with flashfxp as its able to resume sessions without a problem. its pretty cheap and got a lifetime license  ftp over ssh.

deploy: git/svn over ssh

to be honest i used all sorts of clients but since ive found flashfxp im even using it on debian with wine. (the developer is  also testing it for wine..) which is messy i know but im just lazy and this way i can export all my settings to a single file and import them to a new machine...


----------



## Echelon (Dec 15, 2013)

SFTP by default, SCP if all else fails, and FTP over SSL if dealing with a system that has blocked both SFTP and SCP.


----------



## Raymii (Dec 15, 2013)

Most of the time just git or a deployment framework like Ansible. There's hardly anything I do manually these days. If I do it more than once its time to automate it


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 15, 2013)

Raymii said:


> If I do it more than once its time to automate it


Second that.

For Ruby I am using capistran.


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Dec 16, 2013)

I use sftp and my client is either cyberduck or winscp


----------



## Nikki (Dec 17, 2013)

I usually use SFTP or FTPS. SFTP is the default if I don't need to worry about speed/cpu usage, but recently I've been having trouble with AT&T possibly limiting standard FTP connections for downloads (I only use FTP for bigger file transfers like movies), so I moved to FTPS for a couple things.


----------



## dcdan (Dec 18, 2013)

I automate uploads/syncs with cmd files, but it is still scp (under Win7).


----------



## Joodle (Dec 18, 2013)

SFTP or just regular FTP using Filezilla.




Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## KuJoe (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for all of the responses, some really interesting methods out there. I've found a workaround to my problem (I just do all of my coding on my Windows 7 VM and FTP works just fine), but keep the posts coming since I'm sure others are learning of new apps and protocols from this thread also.


----------



## talktosandy (Jan 6, 2014)

i like filezilla its free & simple


----------



## blergh (Jan 7, 2014)

Telepathy. Web 5.0 Beta.


----------



## texteditor (Jan 7, 2014)

lftp, because it is the best ftp/sftp/ftps client, and it's cuses based so i can run it on any box in tmux


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 7, 2014)

Depends on where it's being uploaded from:

1.SCP if it's being uploaded from another server..and sometimes from workstations for large size uploads

2. Filezilla/SFTP (over private VPN) if it's being uploaded from a workstation (Linux, FreeBSD...no speako Winbloze here)


----------



## peterw (Jan 9, 2014)

Use git. Commit things and pull it on the server.


----------



## GoodHosting (Jan 14, 2014)

I use WinSCP (SFTP/SCP ; FTP fallback) for most transfers.  cURL and a local webserver if I really have to.


----------



## Minmeo (Jan 15, 2014)

Filezilla mostly unless I am download / installing something in a archive file then just wget from its location.


----------



## ndelaespada (Jan 18, 2014)

sftp


----------



## branden_securedspeed (Jan 18, 2014)

Usually SFTP/SCP.


----------



## jcaleb (Jan 21, 2014)

filezilla


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 22, 2014)

Usually rsync over SSH for transfering quickly put together stuff and single files that I want hosted remotely, sshfs or gvfs SFTP mount if I want to edit some random .html file live, and git push/pull for proper website deployments.


----------



## rsk (Jan 25, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> All of my gear at home is Debian.. I just use SCP over command-line.


scp! This is my method :$


----------



## LiamCyrus (Feb 13, 2014)

I store the files in a folder on MEGA (used to use Dropbox, though I prefer MEGA for the security/encryption focus aspect) so that I can access up to date development files on all of my computers. Occasionally I'll reluctantly push the files to a private BitBucket repository (as a web developer I naturally have a dislike for Git) for incremented backups. I use SFTP via Sublime Text to actually upload the files to our production server, and run a lamp stack on my computer for development testing. I use AWS S3's web interface for uploading static media (they don't support FTP  ), and of course use phpmyadmin for any database work or uploads. 

It's a really cost effective setup (near free, if you can bear the occasional popup for the sublime SFTP plugin, or opt to go with filezilla instead) and is cross platform, allowing me to work on my site both on Debian at home and XP at school.


----------



## securewebcloud (Aug 29, 2015)

I use FlashFXP which is the fastest FTP program I ever tried. On the free side I use FileZilla which has good updates and the latest options for TLS, SSH Keys, etc.


----------



## vladka24 (Sep 8, 2015)

securewebcloud said:


> I use FlashFXP which is the fastest FTP program I ever tried. On the free side I use FileZilla which has good updates and the latest options for TLS, SSH Keys, etc.



Is it faster than FileZilla? It's pretty cheap, I might buy it if it's indeed faster than FileZilla. Did ever have any issues with it?


----------



## raj (Sep 8, 2015)

Plain old FTP with WS_FTP LE.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 8, 2015)

WinSCP: https://winscp.net/eng/docs/start


----------



## mikho (Sep 10, 2015)

vladka24 said:


> securewebcloud said:
> 
> 
> > I use FlashFXP which is the fastest FTP program I ever tried. On the free side I use FileZilla which has good updates and the latest options for TLS, SSH Keys, etc.
> ...


Filezilla advantage is the multiple threaded upload/download. But I still use FlashFXP unless I need to move multiple directories with tons of files in them


----------



## HN-Matt (Sep 12, 2015)

FTP


----------



## 2298 (Sep 17, 2015)

i'm using bitvise ssh


----------



## k0nsl (Sep 17, 2015)

It depends on the situation and environment but I suppose s/FTP for the most part.


----------



## securewebcloud (Sep 18, 2015)

> securewebcloud said:
> 
> 
> > I use FlashFXP which is the fastest FTP program I ever tried. On the free side I use FileZilla which has good updates and the latest options for TLS, SSH Keys, etc.
> ...


FlashFXP is faster than Filezilla which is doing some pausing between sending commands over network when I use it which I associate with FileZilla being free.


----------



## IndoVirtue (Sep 28, 2015)

If I'm on Windows computer, I use WinSCP. Pretty popular here at least in my country and they have portable version too. All we need is only VPS with sshd running, no additional daemon needed.


----------



## AuroraZero (Sep 28, 2015)

SCP or SFTP sometimes but rarely I have to wget something that I can not get any other way. Some people have some weird setups to their servers on the other end sometimes. They do not allow certain protocols, so you have to do what you have to do in those instances.


----------



## Licensecart (Sep 28, 2015)

SSH or SFTP.


----------



## HBAndrei (Sep 28, 2015)

SFTP all the way.


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 28, 2015)

Depends on my current connection and where they are located. 

If its from home I will just upload it via SFTP.

Under some circumstances like if I am away from home I will have it on another server and I will have to login remotely and wget it off where it is located.


----------



## splitice (Oct 1, 2015)

SFTP to central filestore, deployment script which deploys from there to production instances (when staging & QA processes complete).

There isnt really many arguments for FTP or other non-encrypted protocols these days.


----------



## Scudlayer (Oct 6, 2015)

I used Filezilla, but now I use only WinSCP. It works like a charm!


----------



## HN-Matt (Oct 6, 2015)

splitice said:


> There isnt really many arguments for FTP or other non-encrypted protocols these days.



making it comedically easy for certain ultravoyeurist douche bags to snoop whilst being aware of them?

EDIT: As an aside, I remember accidentally stumbling across a power point presentation on Docker the other month, can't seem to find it now. The author suggested avoiding SSH for connecting to servers and called it a cargo cult mentality or something, seemed amusing.


----------



## casdr (Oct 8, 2015)

I don't upload things to my server much, but when I do, I use rsync. I also use git, but that's for projects I code myself.


----------



## GalaxyHostPlus (Oct 9, 2015)

I think zip and unzip is fastest way in linux than uploading single files well it's my way I'm doing but probably rsync also would give good performance.


----------



## TO.oL (Nov 3, 2015)

SFTP with FileZilla is the best combination and the most secure one too.


----------



## AtlanticServers (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm use rsync or  FileZilla


----------



## JOReilly (Nov 29, 2015)

Transmit on Mac. Usually SFTP.


----------



## ModyDev (Dec 23, 2015)

Is there a good alternative for FileZilla for Linux GUI which doesn't need unprotected file format (Putty *.ppk) ?


----------



## perennate (Dec 24, 2015)

@ModyDev by "unprotected file format", are you talking about transport encryption? Because FileZilla supports SFTP over SSH.


----------



## ModyDev (Dec 24, 2015)

perennate said:


> @ModyDev by "unprotected file format", are you talking about transport encryption? Because FileZilla supports SFTP over SSH.



No, I am talking about the private key file stored by FileZilla in unprotected format *.ppk


----------



## perennate (Dec 24, 2015)

ModyDev said:


> No, I am talking about the private key file stored by FileZilla in unprotected format *.ppk



According to https://wiki.filezilla-project.org/Howto#Other_platforms, FileZilla works fine with standard SSH agent. I tested it on Ubuntu with XFCE+GNOME-keyring and verified that I didn't need to do any key file format conversion. The PuTTY format is only necessary on Windows because FileZilla uses PuTTY library on Windows; but you mentioned you were looking for a program for Linux.


----------



## BalkanVPS (Jan 6, 2016)

Use WinSCP - probably best FTP/SFTP client for Windows


----------



## Powerfulbox (Jan 6, 2016)

Get WinSCP 4TW


----------



## Neo (Feb 19, 2016)

Filezilla or WinSCP.


----------



## stim (Mar 18, 2016)

I use a Raspberry pi for local file storage and back it up to a remote server using good old rsync. Really powerful and easy.


On windows, WinSCP does the job nicely.


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Mar 18, 2016)

Windows - WinSCP. 


- Daniel


----------



## kevinsimmons (Apr 1, 2016)

well i use servers sftp, and for clients filezilla.


----------



## Hosted (Apr 21, 2016)

SFTP using FileZilla, like many people here.


----------



## DedidamNET (Apr 24, 2016)

SCP is the way to go. On windows I use WinSCP but it is so much slower.


----------



## Hostfolks (Apr 25, 2016)

sFTP with FilleZilla when needed.


----------



## risharde (May 17, 2017)

SFTP most of the time for me here... some occasions, I use SCP if its server to server transfers...
FTP... no way... too insecure from what I've read


----------



## CenTex Hosting (May 17, 2017)

if i have a windows pc around I use winscp. If I am on a mac then i use filezilla


----------



## WasNotWSS (May 18, 2017)

The usual combination of tarballing, compressing, and scp. It's worked perfectly for several decades (and no issues with port behavior and nasty NAT fixups), so- works for me!


----------



## rmcdougal01 (May 18, 2017)

I'll say FileZilla or your preferred FTP client with Sftp (not to be confused with ftpS) is the best combination.


----------



## HostXNow (May 20, 2017)

I use SFTP with FileZilla too. Have done for many years now.


----------



## Jonathan (May 24, 2017)

FileZilla! Dunno why anyone would use anything else for a GUI tool.

Command line of course since I primarily run a Linux desktop I frequently use SCP or rsync for more advanced stuff.


----------



## HostRush (May 27, 2017)

Cpanel drag and drop and WinSCP here.


----------



## throttle (Oct 26, 2018)

I use sftp/ftp. Sometimes I use cpanels file manager depending on what I am installing/uploading.


----------



## fleio (Nov 10, 2018)

From Windows WinSCP or FTP from Total Commander.

From Ubuntu CLI scp.


----------



## securewebcloud (Sep 25, 2019)

FlashFXP. Is by far my favorite and has one of the best layouts for accessing files and folder trees remotely and locally. Its does drag and drop, compression and speed limiting. Of course it uses FTP, but also more secure SFTP and SSH protocols to connect to you web server. It has a free version and also a paid version.






FlashFXP - Secure FTP Client Software for Windows. Upload, Download, and Synchronize your files.


FlashFXP - Windows FTP Client. Supports FTP, FXP, FTPS, and SFTP file transfers. Free trial download.




www.flashfxp.com


----------



## n3m0 (Apr 21, 2022)

I used many things based on situation. But i used filezilla and drag and drop from cpanel most of the time


----------



## Jack134 (Aug 6, 2022)

drmike said:


> I like SSHFS + rsync...



Thanks for sharing the >>>> SSHFS + rsync...


----------

